

Moviepilot.com surpasses IMDB (according to Quantcast) - damohasi
http://moviepilot.com/posts/2014/10/31/a-moment-of-closure-2375192

======
golgappi
This is comparing apples with oranges. The author (him/her)self acknowledges
the use case is completely different, and still goes on to compare numbers.
Not sure what the intent is here. Its like Reddit boasting that its user base
is larger than Hacker News. Just doesn't make sense.

